# Bizarre Bluetooth / Black Screen issue.



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

So I've only had my 2016 Cruze (2nd Gen) for 30 days and there is this issue where the screen goes black, disconnects the bluetooth (watch is still connected to the phone). Now I have a service appointment for next week, but I was wondering if anyone here might have some troubleshooting steps.

I have tried:
Restoring Radio Settings
Restoring Factory Settings
Deleting all user data
Removing paired device (on car and phone)
Removing Android Auto connected cars
Restarting phone

*Edit* Further Troubleshooting 
I have noticed that the display and the USB port both lose power and then regain power, so perhaps the HMI is losing power. Hopefully it is as simple as replacing the HMI and hopefully it is covered by the service contract.

I don't have anything else to try other than disconnecting the battery, but I would assume there is an EEPROM battery so that wouldn't do anything unless I remove the EEPROM battery as well.

I got an OBD report that shows 43 Rearview Camera errors, but like the Tech said, it is a symptom not a cause.

Any help would be great.


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi BillieJackFu,

I had an intermittent black screen issue with my head unit. The screen was black for 5 to 10 minutes after starting the car. They tried several times to fix it without success. After the 5 or 6 attempt I asked to have de head unit replaced. Problem fixed.

Good luck


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey BillieJackFu,

Is the problem fixed by now?


----------

